
Google helps terabyte data swaps - prakash
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6425975.stm
======
Anon84
Old (7 March 2007) and outdated. The "Palimpset" program has since been
canceled:
[http://www.researchpipeline.com/wordpress/2008/12/28/googles...](http://www.researchpipeline.com/wordpress/2008/12/28/googles-
palimpset-cancelled/)

------
timf
On a related note (already discussed here)
<http://aws.amazon.com/publicdatasets/>

